# Couple of my Rugers



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Thought I might show off a couple of my favorites:










Top Super Blackhawk .44 Magnum. Below is .357 converted to .44 Special. Work by Dave Clements, grips by CaryC.

Bob Wright


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Great looking pair ya got there.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Great Guns.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

These are my two Ruger revolvers (45 Colt and 44 Magnum). The 44 is the only one of my 44 Mags I do not mind shooting a lot, it soaks up recoil like a sponge. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

bob wright , nice brace of flatop rugers.beautiful casecolor frame.man very nice indeed!


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

Great looking rugers there. Cary sure can make some pretty grips.

Heres a vaquero I had reworked into a blackhawk. Added adjustable sights and a really nice action job with free spin pawl.Also had the barrel cut from 7.5" to 5". Oh yeah and a nice set of grips from Cary.

[img:576:432:39562f41e7]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v67/hugemidget/vaguero/vaqleftside.jpg[/img:39562f41e7]


----------

